# Attacked by a spineless cephalopod mystery bomber!



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I have been attacked by a cephalopod! The identity of said Teuthida is a mystery cause he or she is apparently a "Mystery Bomber" that hides in the shadows...

Epic hit below:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

no spine, but good taste in smokes!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> no spine, but good taste in smokes!


Agreed.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice selection of smokes there. 

Now... who to blame it on. I would like to nominate either Jessica or G. 
















Either one works


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

I think I know who this is.....and it isn't a squid.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

meatcake said:


> I think I know who this is.....and it isn't a squid.


Whoever it is claimed to be "The Mystery Squid Bomber".


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

Enjoy your smokes Pete, you do deserve them.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Whoever it is claimed to be "The Mystery Squid Bomber".


Ergo "bomber of squids."

Couldn't be one of us - when have we ever bombed you? ipe:


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Whoever it is claimed to be "The Mystery Squid Bomber".


This person also claimed to be a mystery MWM bomber. 
He was trying to do something fun that was goin to lead into a contest but the mods put a stop to it. Oh well, such is life on puff.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

meatcake said:


> This person also claimed to be a mystery MWM bomber.
> He was trying to do something fun that was goin to lead into a contest but the mods put a stop to it. Oh well, such is life on puff.


Since you brought it up. The "Mods" put a stop to it because "it" was against the Rules. That's the "life" on Puff.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Pete, I like your OJ glove next to your shifter


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Blaylock said:


> Since you brought it up. The Mods. put a stop to it because "it" was against the Rules. That's the "life" on Puff.


Well he was just trying to drum up a little mystery and fun. Guess he should have checked with you guys before he did that. Such is life. Consider it a failed experiment. Unfortunately this person might wind up leaving the site over the misunderstanding. He's a darn solid botl to so he will be missed. 
I understand rules are there for a reason, just seems like they get in the way of free thinking sometimes.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

meatcake said:


> Well he was just trying to drum up a little mystery and fun. Guess he should have checked with you guys before he did that. Such is life. Consider it a failed experiment. Unfortunately this person might wind up leaving the site over the misunderstanding. He's a darn solid botl to so he will be missed.
> I understand rules are there for a reason, just seems like they get in the way of free thinking sometimes.


While the intent was pure there was still a rule broken. I am sure the mods would have been inundated with questions about how such a new member was obtaining addresses and why it is ok for some and not for others to do so. If this upset the member so much that he is thinking about leaving the site I wish him all the luck in the world. The fact of life anywhere is that there are rules that need to be enforced for various reasons.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

I wouldn't want to admit it if I were a squid either ound:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sweater88 said:


> I wouldn't want to admit it if I were a squid either ound:


Looks like we might just have someone playing squid.

Inquiry's will be made.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Habanolover said:


> While the intent was pure there was still a rule broken. I am sure the mods would have been inundated with questions about how such a new member was obtaining addresses and why it is ok for some and not for others to do so. If this upset the member so much that he is thinking about leaving the site I wish him all the luck in the world. The fact of life anywhere is that there are rules that need to be enforced for various reasons.


^^ This. Our mods work hard and for....how much are they paid for their trouble? Oh yeah. While the member's intentions are/were the best, it is better for the community (IMO) that our community standards are kept. I hope that the New Year update eases this some.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Habanolover said:


> While the intent was pure there was still a rule broken. I am sure the mods would have been inundated with questions about how such a new member was obtaining addresses and why it is ok for some and not for others to do so. If this upset the member so much that he is thinking about leaving the site I wish him all the luck in the world. The fact of life anywhere is that there are rules that need to be enforced for various reasons.


True, and there was probably a better/more direct way to do what he was trying to do but he was trying to be creative and drag the mystery out a bit more. With so many folks having multiple accounts for things like Santa and Halloween things I guess he didn't think it was a big deal. Nor did I. 
The intent of this site and others like it is to have fun, share ideas, and learn. It seems like it has gotten increasingly hard to do that here lately. It kills the fun factor a bit when you have to constantly look at a rule book before you can post anything for fear of being given infractions or possibly being banned. 
I get rules are there for a reason, but come one guys....this is supposed to be fun, and it's feeling more like a task and less about fun. I am seriously considering checking out myself. Just not fun anymore.
I am not trying to start a debate or get anyone else in trouble, just my opinion.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Great bomb, whoever it was!

I'm pretty sure it didn't come from a Squid though. While we may lack spines we are not "spineless".


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

meatcake said:


> True, and there was probably a better/more direct way to do what he was trying to do but he was trying to be creative and drag the mystery out a bit more. With so many folks having multiple accounts for things like Santa and Halloween things I guess he didn't think it was a big deal. Nor did I.
> The intent of this site and others like it is to have fun, share ideas, and learn. It seems like it has gotten increasingly hard to do that here lately. It kills the fun factor a bit when you have to constantly look at a rule book before you can post anything for fear of being given infractions or possibly being banned.
> I get rules are there for a reason, but come one guys....this is supposed to be fun, and it's feeling more like a task and less about fun. *I am seriously considering checking out myself. Just not fun anymore.*
> I am not trying to start a debate or get anyone else in trouble, just my opinion.


If the bolded is the choice you make then I also wish you all the luck in the world in everything you do. 

Back on topic: Very nice selection of sticks you received there. Enjoy them in good health .


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry, that we're 'killing the fun factor' for you. This situation was addressed in a pm to the party involved; and we don't want to discuss reasons (on the forum) for why we make our decisions (a rule we need to follow by the way). If you want to check out... fine, sorry we haven't met your needs.

Now, let's get this back on track.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Brandon, you know I like you a lot dude but i have to ask you this. How many things are you wanting to do here that in your words will get you an infraction or banishment? I've read the rules several times and they are pretty simple. I know if someone obtained my home address without my consent to ability to view it in my profile, I'd be ****ing pissed. 
The mods here have a thankless job too policing a bunch of knuckleheads like us for no pay. It's time away from their leisure time and their family time and I'm sure having to openly debate the rules of the board publically with people who agreed to abide by said rules in order to be a part of the forum is a tremendous waste of time and perhaps should be handled by pm.

back on topic.....nice gift mystery bomber.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Blaylock said:


> Sorry, that we're 'killing the fun factor' for you. This situation was addressed in a pm to the party involved; and we don't want to discuss reasons (on the forum) for why we make our decisions (a rule we need to follow by the way). If you want to check out... fine, sorry we haven't met your needs.
> 
> Now, let's get this back on track.


True true, yes, great bomb mystery bomber. didn't mean to derail this.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Great attack regardless of whom it was from!


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

Another excellent well-meaning bomb on an unsuspectinig and deserving BOTL. I love this part of the community!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I forgot to say one thing!

Thank you! Thank you for the amazing sticks! Whoever you are.


----------



## Danfish98 (Jun 5, 2011)

Excellent bomb, very generous. Hope you enjoy Pete.


----------



## HWiebe (Jul 13, 2010)

Holy F* that's a great selection of sticks.


----------



## smokin surfer (Jul 21, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> I forgot to say one thing!
> 
> Thank you! Thank you for the amazing sticks! Whoever you are.


I completely understand why this was done to you in mystery Pete. You aren't so cuddly when you know who to blame.. :lol:

As for the hit, I would not smoke for a whole week just to have any one of those at the end of it.. good stuff!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

smokin surfer said:


> I completely understand why this was done to you in mystery Pete. * You aren't so cuddly when you know who to blame*.. :lol:
> 
> As for the hit, I would not smoke for a whole week just to have any one of those at the end of it.. good stuff!


That is an excellent point Rob!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Great bomb, whoever it was!
> 
> I'm pretty sure it didn't come from a Squid though. While we may lack spines we are not "spineless".


yaknow, Josh....instead of contradicting yerself like that, ya coulda said "While we may lack spines, we still have "guts" "

Squids..gotta love 'em, I suppose

anywho....kudos to the "Mystery Bomber" for a superlative hit on the mighty Sledgehammer

enjoy those fine sticks, FellowPete


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

Nice bomb for a great BOTL. Well done...whoever you are.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> yaknow, Josh....instead of contradicting yerself like that, ya coulda said "While we may lack spines, we still have "guts" "
> 
> Squids..gotta love 'em, I suppose


Hey, Jr., do me a favor, explain to your pops what the " " are for.

I thought being one of the biggest smart*sses on the forum, you would appreciate the wit... :dunno: :lol:


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Nice


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> Hey, Jr., do me a favor, explain to your pops what the " " are for.
> 
> I thought being one of the biggest smart*sses on the forum, you would appreciate the wit... :dunno: :lol:


ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...that was a "play on words"..I get it now....musta caught me off-guard with a Squid being clever, and all:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

That's one heck of a hit! Nicely done, Mystery Man.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

This so called "mystery gifter" is certainly one generous fellow ound:


----------

